# iPad 3G en Belgique: découpe de la SIM



## sabearts (14 Juillet 2010)

Pour ceux qui ont un iPad (ou un iPhone4) en Belgique, ou pour tous ceux qui n'ont pas la possiblité de se fournir en microSIM, la solution bien connue est la découpe "maison" d'une carte SIM habituelle. (Ca risque de durer, vu la motivation proche de zéro des revendeurs que j'ai consultés. En outre, toujours pas trace d'une date de commercialisation officielle.)

Voici quelques repères pour que cela marche bien, car ce n'est pas évident de positionner les contacts juste en face des plots, je viens d'en faire l'expérience. Les plots de l'iPad sont mis en rouge sur la photo. Il faut vraiment raser la puce du côté non oblique dans les formats plus larges. D'où mon erreur de découpe et le bricolage nécessaire, mais le résultat est là et tout fonctionne à merveille.


----------

